# first flight - need advice



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

So soon it will be Bama's first flight. She's had a long car trip before (LA to SF), but never been on a plane. And it looks like the first flight will be me and her, no husband. I've never flown with any animal before (I did drive a yorkie cross country)....so I'm very new at this (obviously). 

So I have a million questions and seek advice. There's the usual-what to do if she starts whining in her carrier, what to pack in her carrier, do I put a harness on her and clip it to the inside of the carrier (some carriers have that option), what do I do about potty breaks. Are any airlines better than others. 

The other odd question is about carry-ons. I had the perfect system for flying solo, wiith my laptop bag-purse combo going under my seat, and another bag up above. Now pup counts as one carryon, under my seat. Does anyone have a suggestion of style/type of bag for my second carryon? It needs to be able to hold my laptop (which I think is around 17 inches), and I'd love it if I could easily get out the laptop for security as well as my liquids bag. And wheels would be great. I found a great deal on a carryon on amazon, but when it arrived I discovered my laptop doesn't exactly fit in there. 

Also, we probably will fly southwest out of burbank...love this airport-short security lines. Then we will have to change planes somewhere to get to Texas. One of those possible layover cities would be Vegas. Is this absolutely a bad city to pick? Or is it so loud that if she is whining no one will hear her? She also is about to turn 7 months which means she should be hitting a fear imprint period soon supposedly.


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

Also, I know this sounds goofy, but I have a 'flotation device' for her. I had seen a life jacket on sale, and my parents do have a boat, so I figured why not. Although I don't think I'll let Bama anywhere near the bayou-there are alligators. I was going to take it on the trip, and so I figured I might as well pack it in my carry-on. ;-)


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

I've flown Coach back and forth from SF to DFW several times. This is the pet carrier I used:

http://www.kobipets.com/shop/pet-carriers.html

I really like it, has places for papers and a small flexible water thing. We've flown American and Virgin, love Virgin... Everyone has headphones on watching tv so even if there is noise, nobody hears it. I would not hook him to anything in the crate, you want him to be able to move around a bit.

The one mistake I made the second flight was to take him out for a minute. Not good, (it's technically against the rules, but everyone around me including the flight attendants were cooing over him) but then it's impossible to get them to stay in without making a fuss.

Most airports have little potty places, but the best thing I found was to take him into the bathroom and put down a pee pad. Luckily although he goes outside primarily we did train him on pee pads too. Makes traveling a breeze, hotel rooms, even next to the car at a gas station. Such a good boy...

As far as carry on, that's a tough one. I ended up checking since he was my carry on. I used my briefcase as a purse/laptop bag and put it in the overhead.

It's really not bad, I'd go for non stop if you can (i realize that's tough with Southwest if your going into Love Field, there 's a regulation in place about the number of non stops that they can take)

Coach was really young the first time we flew and the vet told me not to worry too much about water, but that food was more of an issue when they are young. But seven months you should be ok. I wouldn't feed him too soon before going.

Good luck!


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

We have a sherpa carrier that she uses a lot. And loves to nap on top of. She has a habit sometimes of digging in her carrier and trying to get the bottom pad off.


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

I fly with Isabella every 8 to 12 weeks on Southwest and have since she was about 7 months old. She fits perfectly in the PetEgo JetSet bag but I plan to look into other options before my next flight as I'll be flying with both. The PetEgo fits collapsable trike wheels I'd hoped to gate check, but Southwest makes pet owners check strollers with baggage 

I also carry a large-ish tote that holds my iPad, wallet, sunglasses and all I need for Isabella . . .collapsable bowl for a little drink, a couple of treats, bully stick and an extra disposable carrier pad just in case (have never needed it). She flat refuses a pee pad  everything else gets checked in.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

. . .forgot to add . . .while taking our pups out in flight is a no no . . .in every flight, I've removed a shoe and stuck my foot in the carrier and that alone is all Isabella needs to remain calm all the way through the flight.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

ClaireVoyant said:


> I fly with Isabella every 8 to 12 weeks on Southwest and have since she was about 7 months old. She fits perfectly in the PetEgo JetSet bag but I plan to look into other options before my next flight as I'll be flying with both. The PetEgo fits collapsable trike wheels I'd hoped to gate check, but Southwest makes pet owners check strollers with baggage
> 
> I also carry a large-ish tote that holds my iPad, wallet, sunglasses and all I need for Isabella . . .collapsable bowl for a little drink, a couple of treats, bully stick and an extra disposable carrier pad just in case (have never needed it). She flat refuses a pee pad  everything else gets checked in.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


I'm thinking I need something for my stuff with wheels...I used to do a purse and bookbag years ago while traveling and I'd end up with neck and shoulder pain. So I've learned that it's best for me to have one carry-on that is wheeled.

Bama uses pee pads. It's a struggle to get her to go outside, we really have to work on it, because she couldn't go out on the grass until about four months (we have no yard, so all grass we have access to is also used by who knows what other animals).


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

Ewokpup said:


> I'm thinking I need something for my stuff with wheels...I used to do a purse and bookbag years ago while traveling and I'd end up with neck and shoulder pain. So I've learned that it's best for me to have one carry-on that is wheeled.


Just be sure to check with the airline first . . .most rules, Southwest included, state "one bag plus one small, personal item." Since the dog carrier will count as your "one bag" . . .that only leaves "one small, personal item" and I wouldn't think a wheeled carry on would fit the description.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

According to Southwest's site . . .the carry on rule is regulated by TSA so you mightn't find any US carriers allowing two standard carry ons:

http://www.southwest.com/html/customer-service/baggage/carryon-bags-pol.html

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## marlowe'sgirl (Jun 17, 2010)

Ah I've counted my pup as my personal item, since he's fitting underneath my seat. I have a wheeled carry-on that I put in the overhead bin. However, lately I find it easier just to check the bag. Lugging around a pup is enough trouble with security, etc. 

Also, just some logistics FYI that surprised me the first time I flew with a pet. For American at least, you must check-in with an attendant and pay then, getting a special ticker for your pup. Often this takes forever because everyone in that line, even if it's only like 3 people, need some major help (ie flight cancelled etc). Depending on the ticket agent is how much grief I get for trying to bring my dog aboard. It's a 20 or 25 lb weight limit and depending how surly they are, they'll question my 16 lb Hav as "too big" and make me 'prove' he's the right size ('well his weight's okay but he looks a little cramped' 'it's just a lot of fur!'). I've once had to get manager to come and approve my pup. So the check-in process can be anywhere from 5 to 45 mins. 

During security is another fun time, because after you wrangle your pup into the carrier for the ticket agent, you get to take him out and carry him through the metal detector (so no collar on!) while the bag goes through the x-ray. This is even more fun if you travel with a cat who freaks out with all the loud noises and new people; I've gotten bad scratches trying to keep my grip on her. For me, the hardest part is getting Marlowe back in his carrier after walking through the metal detector. It doesn't help that half the people want to say hello to the cute pup and the other half want you to hurry help and get out of the way in the security line. 

As for planning, I never feed Marlowe before the flight (he gets motion sick and once is more than enough of cleaning puke out of the carrier in the airport bathroom for me). I make sure he pees in the parking lot at the airport. I always fly non-stop. I let Marlowe out as soon as I exit security and let him pee outside before I go pick up my bag or anything. You can have your pup on a leash in baggage claim . 

Oh the actual flight - not a big deal. Marlowe never barks anyway, so at most he'll whimper as we take off - a finger or two in the carrier helps keep him calm. After that, he's fast asleep. If you sit towards the back of the plane, any noise your pup makes will definitely be drowned out. Most people are like 'oh! i didn't realize you had a dog this whole time!" as we deplane. 

Flying is a real headache. At this point, I'll drive with my pup if I'm going anywhere for any length of time (ie >1 wk). For short weekend trips, I think we're both happier if Marlowe is boarded (kennel free place) or stays with a friend.


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

ClaireVoyant said:


> According to Southwest's site . . .the carry on rule is regulated by TSA so you mightn't find any US carriers allowing two standard carry ons:
> 
> http://www.southwest.com/html/customer-service/baggage/carryon-bags-pol.html
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


I always tried to keep both carryons small enough so they both fit in front of me. I can never get stuff in the overhead bins without a struggle.

What makes carryons such a hassle is taking stuff out for security. Once I had a separate tote bag with my laptop sweater and liquids bag and the security at front of the line (NOT TSA apparently) wouldn't let me through the line, even when I explained it would all be in my two bags after security. She made me shove it all in, only for me to have to drag it back out as soon as I passed.

It's dealing with laptop that's frustrating. But I wouldn't dare put it in checked bags...I like my items to arrive on one piece! ;-)

I'm going with Burbank for their lack of lines, even though that means no direct flight ( and having to walk up stairs to get onto plane). Had a bad experience at Ontario just trying to get out of the airport once. nd LAX is stressful and you have to take your bags yourself to TSA screeners after you have checked them in with airline and had them weighed ( unless you pay for skycap service out front).

I just wish pet carriers had more pockets. Or that someone would make one with a detachable pocket for your liquid bag or something.


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

As far as removing leash and collar and hdong as I walk thru...what if I use a metal free leash? And how do I hold my hands above my head in the X-ray tube if I'm holding a dog?


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

You won't be going through the imaging machine, only the metal detector. After exiting the metal detector, you will continue holding your dog, but will be asked to provide a swab sample of your hands while waiting for your pet carrier and personal items to exit the X-Ray machine.

The link above details Southwest Airlines carryon policy, which indicates it's TSA rules, not necessarily theirs. That may or may not mean it's set in stone, but it all comes down to time of year (peak travel times means less leniency) and the individuals at the ticket counter, gate and attendants in the plane. At one time or another, I've been questioned at all three points while traveling with my dog regarding my tote which wouldn't be large enough to accommodate my 17" laptop.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

Whether your leash is metal or not, it almost certainly has metal on the clasp. The collar, like belts, jackets and shoes, must be removed and sent through the ex ray tube, per TSA regulation. You will not be allowed to walk your dog through the detector unfettered. The only exception to those rules would possibly be service animals.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

You know what? I just remembered I have a retractable leash with a plastic clasp that I avoid using because they pose a danger to dogs. But that too would be sent through the x- ray tube as nefarious agents could potentially be hidden inside. I just don't see a scenario in which one's dog would be allowed to walk through security, except for possibly a service animal. And if by fluke it happened, almost certainly would not twice on the return trip home. Sorry 

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## jemmax (Jan 3, 2012)

Max and I travel frequently internationally - up until recently we always had to make a stop in Houston....now we are lucky whereby we can fly direct - a longer flight but he is a good traveller.

We use a medium sized sherpa bag - I like that it has three sides of mesh for ventilation and I find the pocket on the end more than sufficient for a collapsible water bowl, pee pee pad, collar/leash, poop bag, and any papers he needs. I never bother taking a bottle of water as you always have to get rid of it before security. 

Going through security is the only real 'drama' - most of the airlines let you pre-pay online or on the phone for the dog on the flight and most airline staff are generally pleasant at check-in - my only one problem has ever been on US Airways - the lady there was a real grouch....I also travel with a laptop - most of my 'personal' things are in a small wheelie and that goes overhead - I have never had an issue with that being one bag and Max the other. I get to check in and take Max out of the bag and hold him while all our stuff goes through Xray - then you walk through the metal detector and they ooh and aah over Max before asking to swab your hands....after that is just is a juggling act putting everything back together in your bag, putting shoes on etc !!!

Max is pee pee trained so if all else fails before boarding we go into the bathroom...in between flights if there is enough time I do try and take outside to the pet relief area - you mentioned you are stopping in Las Vegas - I live there part of the year - both terminals there have pet relief areas outside. 

During the flight Max mainly sleeps - sometimes depending on who else is in my row or if there is turbulence I put the bag on my lap and open slightly to give some water etc....I never give Max any form of sedative - he is a good quiet boy and I don't need to - most of the time the people on the plane don't even realise there is a dog in my bag !


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks for starting this thread Ewok. I'm planning on flying with Timmy for the first time too, we're leaving Christmas day. I'm flying USAir so I'm keeping my fingers crossed that I don't get a grumpy ticket agent. I have to gamble and pay for Timmy as a cabin pet the day we go to the airport to leave and there is a max of 6 pets per flight, hopefully we don't have any issues. I got my first USAirway time change email the other day. We were originally going to leave at 4:00 and now the flight is leaving at 1:00 which is killing my Christmas breakfast host plans. I hope this isn't a taste of what is to come. We're going to Florida to visit my parents, my mom has had a rough time of things lately with her health but now she seems to be on the mend and if I can't get Timmy down she'll be so bummed. He rates right up there with my kids, she calls him her grand dog.



marlowe'sgirl said:


> Depending on the ticket agent is how much grief I get for trying to bring my dog aboard. It's a 20 or 25 lb weight limit and depending how surly they are, they'll question my 16 lb Hav as "too big" and make me 'prove' he's the right size ('well his weight's okay but he looks a little cramped' 'it's just a lot of fur!'). I've once had to get manager to come and approve my pup. So the check-in process can be anywhere from 5 to 45 mins.


So glad to hear there's another 15 pounder out there who is flying. What carrier are you using? I actually bought the medium sherpa bag but it seems way too small for him to fit in comfortably. Someone recommended a Sturdi bag which I bought, it's size large and seems a bit bigger then the Sherpa. Only issue with the Sturdi bag is that it doesn't open on the top and my sissy boy doesn't/won't walk in from the side he gives me a hard time. Once he's in the bag he's fine. Timmy also uses a booster/bag in the car I think it's a Pet Gear. This shaped bag is more square and I'm going to measure it and see it I might be able to use that one since he's so familiar with it.


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

ClaireVoyant said:


> You know what? I just remembered I have a retractable leash with a plastic clasp that I avoid using because they pose a danger to dogs. But that too would be sent through the x- ray tube as nefarious agents could potentially be hidden inside. I just don't see a scenario in which one's dog would be allowed to walk through security, except for possibly a service animal. And if by fluke it happened, almost certainly would not twice on the return trip home. Sorry
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


I don't mean having her walk thru. But I would prefer if she could keep a non metal collar and leash on in case she gets gets free. Because of the way Burbank is set up, it would be possible to get from the security area to the loading zone in one mad dash. Or RLH as I guess you call it.


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

The sherpa carriers have a guarantee that if the airline won't let you on they will pay for your ticket or something like that. 

I could I guess get the official southwest carrier. But she is so used her sherpa...


----------



## JazzFest13 (Mar 12, 2012)

I've had my Desilu cry only a bit during the flights, and with the noise of the plane no one heard it. I barely heard it, myself. 

I fly with her often, and she's used to it by now. I'm so grateful for the option. I hate boarding her.


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

Ewokpup said:


> I don't mean having her walk thru. But I would prefer if she could keep a non metal collar and leash on in case she gets gets free. Because of the way Burbank is set up, it would be possible to get from the security area to the loading zone in one mad dash. Or RLH as I guess you call it.


I understand . . .but TSA will require you to remove her collar just as they will require you to remove your belt if you wear it to the airport. Even an all plastic collar with no metal to set off the detector. The detector is only part of the reason for removing the collar/belt. I wasted money on a so called "fast pass" harness and leash because it was advertised as a way to avoid having to remove it, carrying your pet and having your hands swabbed. I arrived at the airport and STILL had to go through all the hoops. Thinking it might have been a fluke at my local airport . . .discovered my return trip was exactly the same.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

ClaireVoyant said:


> I understand . . .but TSA will require you to remove her collar just as they will require you to remove your belt if you wear it to the airport. Even an all plastic collar with no metal to set off the detector. The detector is only part of the reason for removing the collar/belt. I wasted money on a so called "fast pass" harness and leash because it was advertised as a way to avoid having to remove it, carrying your pet and having your hands swabbed. I arrived at the airport and STILL had to go through all the hoops. Thinking it might have been a fluke at my local airport . . .discovered my return trip was exactly the same.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


Hmm I always thought you could keep on non metal containing belts. But different places enforce things differently. Once I had to take off my sweater even though I had already removed my jacket. Twice I've had to travel while sick and had prescription cough syrup...the first time they waved a strip over the open bottle. The other time i had it in the tray and asked if they needed to see it and they said no.

The hand swabbing is that new? The past year I've done the body scan and then sometimes still get a pat down, and from my understanding if you refuse the scan all they do is a pat down.


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

Another thing that I should mention...Bama is considered an Emotional Support Animal. I know some folks out there will pay money to some company to get a paper claiming they have a disability and their pet is a service dog. But today i received an actual letter from my doctor, stating they are treating me for a medical condition and my dog is therapeutic. And my doctor has actually met Bama-twice! 

I will have to contact the airline to see what the procedures are for an ESA. Although it might be more stressful and anxiety provoking than flying with her as a pet. 

Of course if my husband were flying solo with Bama, she would be considered just a pet.


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

The hand swabbing has been done to me on and off since TSA took over, especially if I'm carrying photographic equipment. Hand swabbing when I carry my dog has been done every single time I've flown with her.

If you're wearing an all cloth jacket or sweater, they will almost certainly ask you to remove it. On my last flight, I was wearing a button down blouse, unbuttoned, over a flimsy cammy. It never once entered my mind it was considered a "jacket" but TSA asked me to remove it before stepping through the metal detector with my dog.

According to the new regulations that took effect in the ADA law this year, anyone claiming their animal is a service animal, must be accommodated . . .even if the service animal is a pig or horse. Yes, we may soon be traveling across country in a flying barn 

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Wow! You are really discouraging me from traveling with the girls! When we take a vacation, Chris always wants to take the girls...I always discourage this, cause I don't think they'll fly well, or spend time in a hotel room alone well. And now, to hear what a pain the actual flight process is...I think not!!!! An airport is stressful enough to me, as is, without adding more stess. If he wants the girls to go, it's gonna have to be a driving vacation!!!


----------



## NvonS (Jul 8, 2010)

I fly with Lily a few times a year. All of the airports we have been to do not allow the dog out of the carrier. At PBI the fine is $250.00 if the dog is out of the carrier. TSA now swabs my hands for explosives after I walk through the x-ray. On longer flights I put Lily's carrier on my lap after the drink service. It takes a while for the attendants to get back for trash pick up and they always tell me she has to go back under the seat for the remainder of the flight. Most airports have pet relief areas but on a layover it means you have to have time to get back through security. A bully stick in the carrier keeps her happy for a while and a few ice cubes keep her cool and ease her thirst. She gets water as soon as we arrive. I hurry to the pet relief area as soon as we get off the plane and then go to claim my bags. If you have a friend who is a therapist you can get a letter to have your dog as an emotional support animal. They fly free and you can hold them on your lap. It crosses the line for me so I pay and she stays in the carrier. Airport maps now show the pet relief areas. Check before you go so you know where they are.


----------



## NvonS (Jul 8, 2010)

check this out http://www.dogjaunt.com/guides/airport-pet-relief-areas/


----------



## marlowe'sgirl (Jun 17, 2010)

jabojenny said:


> So glad to hear there's another 15 pounder out there who is flying. What carrier are you using? I actually bought the medium sherpa bag but it seems way too small for him to fit in comfortably. Someone recommended a Sturdi bag which I bought, it's size large and seems a bit bigger then the Sherpa. Only issue with the Sturdi bag is that it doesn't open on the top and my sissy boy doesn't/won't walk in from the side he gives me a hard time. Once he's in the bag he's fine. Timmy also uses a booster/bag in the car I think it's a Pet Gear. This shaped bag is more square and I'm going to measure it and see it I might be able to use that one since he's so familiar with it.


I use a Sherpa bag (size large, I think). It slightly exceeds airline sizes, but the sides squish which makes it okay. American actually says that on their website, which I've pulled up at the ticket check-in. Marlowe can sleep comfortably in there and move around without any problem (except when he decides to move to one end and throw me off balance). He's not standing at his full height, though.

The hassle is very airport dependent. Some airports, I never have a problem. Others, I always have a problem. I usually fly AA because of their prices on my most freq routes. I have a friend with a larger rescue mix pup (~18 lbs), and she never gets hassled leaving from our home airport, but always gets hassled on her return flight from her family's airport. It's awesome other places let you check-in and pay for your pets online. American Airlines definitely doesn't and it's the part I dread the most with flying with my pup.

And I totally forgot about getting your hands swabbed for residue. Last time, they were like okay I need you to give me both of your hands so I can swab them. Me - I'm holding a dog right now, how about I give you one at a time? Sigh.

Even on trips without my pup, I've started preferring to drive over dealing with the airlines. Like with most flights these days, it's everything up to passing security that's the most hassle. Once you're in the terminal it's not that bad. Oh and the $250 roundtrip charge to lose your leg room to your pup and then another $50 to check the bag you sacrificed to you pup - not to mention the hassle of everything - definitely make driving look like a more reasonable option. I don't balk at a 10 hr drive quite the same way since I got my Hav and flew a few times.


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

dodrop82 said:


> Wow! You are really discouraging me from traveling with the girls! When we take a vacation, Chris always wants to take the girls...I always discourage this, cause I don't think they'll fly well, or spend time in a hotel room alone well. And now, to hear what a pain the actual flight process is...I think not!!!! An airport is stressful enough to me, as is, without adding more stess. If he wants the girls to go, it's gonna have to be a driving vacation!!!


I hope I'm not the one who's caused those thoughts . . .if so, I'm sincerely sorry. Honestly, it's not bad at all. The only tough part is security . . .but quite frankly, many find that part stressful without a pet. As long as you have everything off and in the trays before taking your dog out of its carrier, all will be fine. The only fly in the ointment is when some nice TSA agent strikes up a conversation in the middle of half undressing and wants to help take pooch out LOL. The flight its self is a piece of cake. REALLY 

I'm flying next month with two dogs in one carrier . . .I'll pop back in to let everyone know how THAT works out LOL 

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

NvonS said:


> . If you have a friend who is a therapist you can get a letter to have your dog as an emotional support animal. They fly free and you can hold them on your lap. It crosses the line for me so I pay and she stays in the carrier. Airport maps now show the pet relief areas. Check before you go so you know where they are.


I have heard even if the dog is an emotional support animal it can be a hassle...getting the documents approved in advance...having to deal with looks and questions and people thinking you are faking. I already have enough anxiety and awkwardness is new social situations as it is from Asperger's syndrome. I've got the call the airline tomorrow and see what the procedure is...it may be easier to just fly with her as a regular pet carryon.


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

marlowe'sgirl said:


> Even on trips without my pup, I've started preferring to drive over dealing with the airlines. Like with most flights these days, it's everything up to passing security that's the most hassle. Once you're in the terminal it's not that bad. Oh and the $250 roundtrip charge to lose your leg room to your pup and then another $50 to check the bag you sacrificed to you pup - not to mention the hassle of everything - definitely make driving look like a more reasonable option. I don't balk at a 10 hr drive quite the same way since I got my Hav and flew a few times.


We drove from Los Angeles to San Francisco with Bama. My husband wants to fly next time, but I point out that the time it takes to get to the airport, they security, getting bags, renting a car maybe, and then getting to the hotel...you might as well drive. I wouldn't mind the train, but Amtrak doesn't allow pets.


----------



## marlowe'sgirl (Jun 17, 2010)

Oh yes - the flight itself is fine! My pup actually was happier post-flight than post-drive. But it's a lot of hassle + money to fly; cost-wise its is often cheaper to board your pup depending on the length of the trip. I guess a lot goes into the equation on whether I fly or drive: $$$, distance, length of trip, what I'll be doing at the destination and how much time I'll have with my pup, where I'm staying (with family and friends that love dogs or that don't, at a hotel). I think if it was free, I'd fly with my pup much more often. 

I didn't mean to totally scare you off of flying! I just wanted you to be aware of what actually happens at the airport when you have a pet. I was really surprised, a bit confused, and stressed the first time - and I'd been a fairly frequently flier at for a few years, flying 1-2x a month. And you may get no hassle from the airport agent -which really takes most of the sting away (after the sticker shock).


----------



## EmmaLou12 (Dec 1, 2012)

Hi, I have flown multiple times international (10+ trips) and domestic (5+ trips) with our Havanese. Here are my experiences and recommendations!

We fly with a Sherpa Delta bag (as we always fly Delta or codeshare). It is the same thing as a Medium Sherpa Deluxe bag, with the exception that it says "Delta" on one side. The best part about this bag is that if you are denied boarding a flight due to problems with the bag (attendants say it is too big, etc) you will be reimbursed for your plane ticket because of a partnership Sherpa has with the airlines. I believe this bag also comes as an American Airlines bag, so that could be good for any AA (or codeshare partner) travellers.

Security is an awesome way to show off your dog's wonderful obedience skills! You tell your dog to sit and wait, and you walk through or stand and scan through security, then tell your dog to follow. Stand back and watch everyone be amazed. Or, they ask the dog to go through first, sometimes through a detector, sometimes not, and a waiting personnel will hold her while I am scanned or patted down. The first few flights our girl was so small that the airport personnel just cooed over her and passed her down the line. (It always makes me shake my head when airport personnel skip my dog around security, as their job is to secure everything coming through, but oh well.) It really isn't a huge deal, and even with my layers of coats, shoes, dog, laptop, ipad, liquids in a baggie, Sherpa bag, and "personal" item (see below), I am one of the fastest people through security. While you are waiting to reach the conveyer belt, take off your coats, pull out your liquids, unzip/lace your shoes, and take off that belt. Then, put your bag and your bagged dog on the conveyer belt with the top unzipped (if they will stay) and get everything else in a bin first. After you get your electronics out and check your pockets, take the dog out and go. Reverse the process for the other side, and that is how you fly through security! Just remember to not worry about the people behind you and take your time.

When I fly domestic, I usually take a backpack as my "personal" item, as I can put my purse and my laptop or iPad in it. I also put any boarding documents my pup needs in this bag, as well as a little bit of dog food. When I fly international, I seem to get away with using a 20" upright (the rolling kind that sits on top of the largest standard size rolling carryon bag; usually the smallest in a rolling set). This is EXTREMELY helpful, because then you can carefully place the Sherpa bag on top of the rolling bag, saving your shoulder and back. [Let me interject here and say, yes, your carryon pet does replace your carryon bag, but the logic I have is that as long as the dog can fit under the seat where the personal item goes, I can have a "personal" item that goes in the overhead. I don't try to take a full size carryon, just something with wheels that can carry my electronics, contents of my purse, and important documents, all things which fall under the category of a "personal" item]. Though the Sherpa bag has nice pockets on it, I try to keep everything in my "personal" bag so that my pup has as much space as possible in her bag-no walls pushing in on her from being stuffed with supplies. The only exceptions are a bone to chew on, a collapsible water dish that stays tucked in the side, and potty pads that go under her cushion in the bag. We do not hook our girl in our bag, as she is really good about staying put. She only wears her collar with her ID tags, vaccination tags, and microchip info. We don't want her to feel any more restricted than she already is being stuck in a bag.

As far as pottying goes, TSA and airport rules say that once you enter an airport, all non-service dogs must be locked away until you exit your destination airport. Seeing as I offer as much water as possible to my dog due to the dehydration that occurs during flying, (plus about half her normal amount of food for the usual time period), pottying is something that likely needs to happen. We of course take advantage of designated doggy areas and use long layovers to leave the airport security and find an outdoor place, but if you can't leave the airport (customs, weather, close connections, etc.) I have found that airport bathrooms are a good place. I try to find an end area with little traffic where I can keep her on a leash and lay down a potty pad and let my girl out of her bag. If I can't find a quiet corner, I go into a stall. If it is a REALLY quiet bathroom, I let her wander around a bit. Never have I been questioned or lectured about taking my dog out of the bag in the bathroom. If I am ever bothered in the future, I plan to say "I'm sorry, (you don't offer a dog area so) I thought the restroom would be a proper area for her to toilet," Or, the good-old act dumb and say "Oops, I'm sorry, I didn't know!"

During international flights, I take my dog in her Sherpa bag to the largest lavatory I can find, put her bag on the closed toilet seat, shimmy around, pick her up while I delve under the pad and pull out a potty pad, put the dog back in the bag, lay out the potty pad on the floor so that she doesn't touch a single centimeter of the nasty space, place her on the floor, sit on the closed toilet seat with the bag in my lap, and tell her to go potty. Obviously, I do not bother with this during shorter domestic flights if I can avoid it, as the smaller domestic planes usually have smaller bathrooms, making this a rather tedious process. My girl seems to treat air travel like nighttime, where she doesn't use the restroom for 10+ hours, as she chooses to hold it in. We use the bathroom as an opportunity to stretch our legs.

Because of our lifestyle, we literally started flying with our Havanese as soon as she was old enough (12 weeks, I believe, on Delta). To prepare for this, we would ride around in the car with her in her Sherpa bag, and even would put the bag on top of the washer and dryer while they were on (probably a bit of an overkill, but we wanted her to experience noisy rumbling and shaking). She never seemed too concerned, but perhaps this is because we introduced it so early. We NEVER tranquilize, due to the dangers of it mixed with air travel, and based on the idea that it isn't the best setup for proper behavior when we, as humans, are heavily sedated and out in public. I was concerned about our girl barking or whining on her first flight, but she literally fell asleep as soon as the engine turned on. Additionally, the white noise on flights drowns out a lot of sound, and the frequency of it might just put your dog to sleep! Our first flight we put a rag that we had slept with for a couple nights in her bag just as a little extra security blanket.

Make sure you have your paperwork: very recent vet certificate, ID, passports, microchip certificate, rabies certificate, shot records. If you can get a passport for your dog, it makes things much easier. Additionally, the pre-travel vet check turnaround time and cost goes WAY down ($180 vs. $40) due to not needing a notarized certificate. I also print off copies of ALL airline and international travel policies according to the governing body of the area (European Union for most of Europe, USDA for the USA). That way, if something is contradicted to what I had read and prepared for, I can show them the paperwork that will help convince them.

Also, make sure that you have enough food and medicine for a day or two (depending on your expected travel time) due to unexpected delays. If you travel internationally, you may have some issues with needing to declare animal-based products (usually I only have trouble coming back into the US), i.e. dog food. One trip, even with the paperwork that said I could bring a small quantity of dog food with me back into the USA, all of my dog's food was confiscated. She usually chooses not to eat while travelling, so after a messy 27-hour journey with multiple delays that got us in to our destination at 11 PM, she was S.O.L. when all of her hypoallergenic sensitive food was seized. I found the best way around this is to stash about 3 of those snack-sized Ziploc baggies in different areas of my luggage. Am I risking biological contamination? Perhaps, but I will be ****ed if my dog doesn't get to eat for 36+ hours because someone disregards the rules that are posted on the appropriate governing body's .gov site.

I do believe that it is important to follow the rules and be prepared so that travel goes as smoothly as possible. But, all that being said, I do break a few rules for the overall comfort of our trip. Already I told you I take a rolling bag that is a little larger than a personal item would be so that I can place the dog on the wheeled bag. I also said I take the dog out in the restrooms, and that I hide extra dog food, just in case. Because our girl is excellent about staying in her bag, we unzip part of it so that her head can pop out when we are in the airport (but not on the plane! Even we do not risk the miniscule chance that she would jump out and run around, thus causing us to be de-boarded), and while we are waiting at the gate, I unzip the top of the bag so she has the option to stretch up and look out.

I think this is everything; I guess my whole thought on the process is to not be stressed about it. Remind yourself that though it may be stressful, the stress would be 10x as much for both you and your pet if they were to travel in cargo. You have so much more control about how your pet is treated, when they can potty, when you feed and water. And even when stuff happens that is outside of your control, the best way to deal with it is to be happy that you have your fluffy friend with you on this adventure called life!

Best of luck and happy travels!


----------



## EmmaLou12 (Dec 1, 2012)

I should add on to the above to remember to ALWAYS call ahead to reserve a space on the flight in-cabin. Be prepared with bag measurements (mention if it is an airline partner bag), weight of the dog in the bag, your dog's breed, and their age. We always pay at the check in, as there is no prepay option available (I think this is because they do not want you to prepay and then they deny you at chekc-in, and have to figure out how to refund you. Also, this way, one must pass under the scrupulous eyes of the check-in agents to gain your pet marked boarding pass instead of heading straight to security with a labrador in a bag.) They will ask you if your dog can sit, stand, lay down, turn around without touching the sides or the top, and might question the fur poking out of the sides. Assuage their concerns by telling them your dog is 80% fluff. If your bag is overweight when put on the scale, I always remind that also that the bag has dishes and bedding, etc in it.


----------



## jemmax (Jan 3, 2012)

Wow in all the four and a half years of travelling with Max I have never once heard / been reprimanded for having him out of the bag. One of his favorite parts of the journeys is I always get a trolley and our bags go on the bottom while I put his blanket on the top shelf and he sits in that while we meander through the airport - nobody has ever told us this isn't allowed.....


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

jemmax said:


> Wow in all the four and a half years of travelling with Max I have never once heard / been reprimanded for having him out of the bag. One of his favorite parts of the journeys is I always get a trolley and our bags go on the bottom while I put his blanket on the top shelf and he sits in that while we meander through the airport - nobody has ever told us this isn't allowed.....


I've never had a problem having Isabella out outside the secure area either . . .but unzipped one end of her carrier near a drinking fountain while she was tethered inside, she stuck her head and front paws out while drinking from a collapsible cup at Dallas Love Field and was severely reprimanded by a surly burly agent who wanted to make sure I was familiar with airport regulations and in cabin pets and that dogs were to remain inside the bag. LOL

In flight, I always unzip one end and stick my foot inside . . .even with her head out of the bag, never had an attendant blow a gasket. I DO get hassled occasionally by flight attendants as I'm boarding who claim her carrier is too big (its the same size as the medium Sherpa) but once they see it fits under the seat just fine, settle back down.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Brody isn't the best traveler. At the airport he likes to bark at everyone from inside his carrier. Last time we flew he cried the whole flight and the guy next to me wasn't a "pet person". Thankfully it's just an 1 1/2 hour flight. He's getting gravol (dramamine) this go round (I fly to my parents for Christmas on the 20th) and hopefully he'll just sleep the whole way.

When I've traveled with him before I've just carried him through the metal detector (to lots of "awwwwws") and had no problems with checking him in. I travel through a very small airport going down. I use the medium sherpa (delta) bag and he has tons of room in it. Other than him fussing, it's not been a problem.


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

so...
I spoke to southwest. They said just bring the doctor's letter with me...that's all I need. I asked if for some reason something was wrong with the letter could I just pay to have her as a pet and they said sure but not to really worry about that.

They said I can book online (get away fares are online only so that's good), but as soon as I do to call and let them know my confirmation number and that I'll be flying with Bama so that they can put that into the computer system.

Their website also says the pet may be the one personal item OR the carryon item.

_"Will pet carriers count as a carryon bag or personal item?

The pet carrier will count either as the Customer's carryon bag or personal item."
_http://www.southwest.com/html/customer-service/faqs.html?topic=pets


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

So now that I know I can have her as my personal item, my quest for a carryon continues. It's tough to find a wheeled carryon that has an easy access pocket for my laptop...because my laptop is a few years old and it's 17".

As far as her carrier...she is actually in it right now digging around at the bottom. I don't know if she's trying to dig her way to China, or if she's trying to remove the padded lining. I can just see her doing this on the flight....grrr....but at least it would occupy her. I am torn about using this one for the plane...she is used to it, and being the medium sized sherpa I have the paperwork from the company stating it should fit. But at the same time, I am tempted to get the wheeled version.

Or I could buy the official southwest carrier...









I certainly wouldn't get any hassle about her carrier size with that. I'm not sure it's as sturdy as a sherpa (other airlines have their own versions of the sherpa carrier, but I almost always fly southwest).

I just wish there was a dog carrier that had a totally waterproof laptop pocket on the side. And then a little pocket for the liquids bag. How much easier would that be if all the things you had to take out to go through security were in one easy access container!?!? Hmm, maybe I should design and sell one....


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

According to the US Government, you do not need to show any proof that your dog is a service animal, even it was self taught and if the airline were to disqualify your dog as a service animal a charge an in cabin pet fee . . .you just might have a civil claim as defined by the Americans with Disabilities Act. I doubt seriously, SWA will question it, but the rules and guidelines are worth reading through so you know your rights:

http://airconsumer.ost.dot.gov/rules/Part 382-2008.pdf

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

My Brighton wheeled carryon has an outer pocket that's extremely easily accessed and when I've needed to travel with my 17" MacBook Pro. Accommodated it very easily. The other plus factor are the very smooth rolling wheels . . .unlike any other wheeled carryon I've owned. I would think that would make handling a dog carrier and carry on very easy. However . . .maneuvering both down the aisle between seats in SWA might not be the easiest thing in the world, hopefully some nice person near by will see your need for special assistance and come to your aid.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

Here's the luggage I have and this piece is specifically the one I'm talking about. That outer pocket is perfect for a 17" laptop and is padded:

http://www.brighton.com/product/travel/36956-15618/wheeled-carry-on.html

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## mmphelps (Nov 30, 2012)

When we flew Tino home last month on Southwest it was a breeze. Security was no more or less a hassle than usual. The fee was $75 one way. I kept him in his Sherpa bag on my lap the whole time and no one said a word to me about it. The only real bummer was his motion sickness. He yacked several times during the trip, poor guy.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## marlowe'sgirl (Jun 17, 2010)

mmphelps said:


> When we flew Tino home last month on Southwest it was a breeze. Security was no more or less a hassle than usual. The fee was $75 one way. I kept him in his Sherpa bag on my lap the whole time and no one said a word to me about it. The only real bummer was his motion sickness. He yacked several times during the trip, poor guy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Aww. I'm surprised your pup has motion sickness on the plane! My Hav, now almost 3, hasn't yacked during car rides since he was about 8 months old (the car seat was critical on that front). However, he still gets queasy and is definitely unhappy on car rides; it always takes him a day or two to get 'back to his old self' after a long ride >5 hrs. On a plane though? He jumps out of his carrier as happy as he can be, no worse for wear.


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

Well flight plans have changed so my husband will be flying with us. So I don't have to juggle everything by myself. 
But for now, Bama needs to get better. She had been throwing up the past few days.


----------



## mmphelps (Nov 30, 2012)

Is she feeling better?

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

mmphelps said:


> Is she feeling better?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Yes she is thank you. Yesterday (Thursday) she got canned chicken & vitapaste and today she moved to dog food chicken (forget the brand but its all chicken but with a pâté consistency). And she hasn't vomited the past two days. ;-) so now it's back to normal eating.


----------



## mmphelps (Nov 30, 2012)

So glad she's feeling better! Hav a great trip and be sure to report back.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Audogs (May 28, 2012)

Sam and I flew Southwest over Thanksgiving. His harness has too many tags on it still, but that did not present any TSA issues. His leash was with his Sherpa bag on the conveyor. With everything to keep track of going through security I very happily checked all my bags and only carried on Sam and something to read.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------

